# How do you wash Splint/Bell boots?



## ropergirl (Dec 30, 2010)

How do you wash splint and bell boots?

I have two lime green splint boots and a pair of black bell boots with butterflies on them.

I got them REALLY muddy.

Last time I just put them in a bucket of water and brushed them off and it didn't really work.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

I put mine in the bath tub and use the shower head to get rid of any dirt on mine.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

In the winter I don't bother unless they get miserably dirty. However, when I do bother I just hose them off. What material are yours? If its more neoprene or a harder surface, yeah, I'd just hose off. I have SMBs, Classic Equine ProTechs, and CE Bells and I just spray them down. Not sure about leather ones though, I'm not good at keeping leather nice. LOL.

Before a show I might stick them in the shower with some soap, but if they're going to get muddy again hosing is just easier.


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

For the bell boots, a scrub brush, soap (I just use whatever is handy, like dish soap) and warm water- I would hose off the big stuff, then take it into the house and soak them in the sink and give them a good scrubbing. If the Splint boots are the neoprene ones- you can hose off the big stuff and throw them in the washer with woolite or something(just make sure the velcro is attached to itself so you don't end up with a huge mess lol), otherwise, same treatment as the bell boots. Best of luck!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I get a scrub brush, a large bucket (or wheelbarrow works if you have a lot of them), and mild detergent. And I hand wash mine, and then air dry. 

I'll fill the bucket with soapy water and let all the boots soak for at least a few minutes, usually much longer. The longer you soak, the more the dirt breaks up. Doesn't matter if that is splint boots, bell boots, or sport boots. Then I use some "elbow grease" to scrub them clean. 

Then I'll have a sprayer end on the hose that I can "gently" pressure wash the boots clean of soap. (I'd never use a real pressure washer, that would probably destroy the boots pretty quick.) Then air dry.

It's a hassle. I hate doing it. But it sure gets them pretty clean.

I've tried washing them in the washing machine. But my hand washiing does a WAY better job of cleaning them. And gentler.

For white boots, you can add bleach to whiten them up.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

OXY clean, everytime!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

bell boots you can just stick in teh sink and wash them. And I put my splint boots in the wahsing machine. I sometimes wash a whole load of the barn splint boots all together. (we have a washing machine in the observation room, so I will wahs saddle pads and leg wraps and splint boots once a week or so, depending on how much they need it.)


----------



## StopSquareSalute (Nov 15, 2012)

Dish soap, water, and a hard brush


----------

